
The transgender populist fighting fascists with face glitter - kantord
https://www.economist.com/open-future/2018/12/21/the-transgender-populist-fighting-fascists-with-face-glitter
======
IronWolve
Interesting YouTube philosopher-pundit Natalie Wynn thinks everyone not left
are nazi's wanting to wipe out LGBT. That the right is accepting of everyone,
so they are winning people to their sides, thus they can't be allowed to speak
on campus. And also politically this is a problem due to the lack of anti-
capitalism and anti-nationalism pushed in mainstream politics.

I disagree. We are in an information golden age where minorities and different
groups of people can publish their issues. We have made great strides in LGBT
rights due to the Internet and Media. I just can't fathom "wipe out" as a
majority view in the West.

